#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Uk Tourist visa -sponsor's letter outline/example needed.

## mad_dog

My Dad needs to write one of these to offer accomodation to me girlie for six month tourist visa ( no need to rush into marriage!) does anyone know the basic form this letter should take?

----------


## madjbs

Is it just for accommodation or is he paying for the trip as well?

----------


## zemotion

Basic statement outlining housing/plans/finances BUT do not mention any marriage plans they become nervous about a possible tourist visa turning into a spouse visa.

Cheers and good luck.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I second above guidance. Am a Yank, but if this was a US case, a suggestion of an impending marriage would take it out of the Tourist Visa realm, and turn it into a fiancee visa matter with different rules and bs attached. Go tourist all the way. Good Luck.

----------


## zemotion

A few paragraphs in a business style format is my suggestion. Any relationship with this girl omit. Expound on the beauties of England and blab nonsense about plans they can't check.

Do not delve deeply into finances as long as she has a return ticket.

As before, cheers and luck.

----------


## Mr Brown

got a copy of my friends in front of me, who's tourist application was successful.




> Visa Section,
> British Embassy,
> 14 Wireless Road,
> Lumpini, Patumwan,
> Bangkok 10330
> Thailand
> 
> 
> Dear Sir Madam,
> ...

----------


## Mr R Sole

^ And will be buggering the hell out of it if I get the chance...

What a load of crap we have to got through. I am married for over 3yrs and have a 14mth old nipper..If I wanna take my wife and kiddie back to blighty it's a frickin rigmarole as my folks are dead etc so sponsership is out of the question!!! I would have to 'phone a friend' and after the amount of time I've been out here, ain't many of them left either..not the type I could say hey can my family and I bunk down with you until I get a job!!!! 

Hello...........reality sucks. Looks like I'm pretty much stuck here!!!

----------

